# Speckled Trout Feeding Frenzy



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Isolated Shell *
One could say Wednesday was a carbon-copy of Tuesday with limits to near limits of trout for BFL Captain's Jason, Harold, Nathan, Ottis, Steve, TJ, Cooper, Rick, and Terry. Best action was isolated over shell beds located from ESB to SAB. Captain Jonathan struggled a bit to locate trout, but it wasn't for the lack of effort. They did catch trout, just not the numbers.

*Feeding Frenzy*
On Thursday the wade fisherman experienced catching bigger trout and reds on bone top waters. The trout were on a feeding frenzy, and the weather was perfect. Real estate with grass beds and sand undulations was the target spot.

www.BayFlatsLodge.com
1-888-677-4868
www.GunDogBaits.com


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*More*

Thanks


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*A few more*

Thanks


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

“START OUT AT THE TOP”
By Captain Chris Martin

The summer months generally represent that time of the year when many choose to make-up for lost time. It’s time to get away from the chores of the workplace whenever possible and to enjoy all that the great outdoors has to offer. The kids are out of school, and many of the family summertime outings and vacations are planned well in advance. But dealing with the heat associated with this time of the year can be a downright miserable and frustrating experience, especially for coastal anglers. Not only are the days long and hot, but the waterways normally become unusually crowded as well. 

If you’ve learned over the years to adapt to this extreme climate, and consequently know how to take proper care of yourself in these conditions, you might just find yourself on the winning side of what could very well become known to be one of the most productive summers in a long time. Area bay water temperatures have now become well within the 80+ degrees range. And as the warming continues, so shall the top water bite. My suggestion to you would be to “start out at the top” of your game each day by rigging for your initial wade session with your preferred surface walker, and here’s why. 

Hotter months usually mean greater concentrations of baitfish – massive, active pods of baitfish slowly working their way up and down sandy, grassy shorelines and guts. Such huge schools of baitfish, one right after another, naturally attract greater numbers of game fish, especially the redfish. Summertime is the period in the year that we begin noticing the development of large schools of redfish. Sometimes there will even be several different groups or schools in very close proximity of each other in any one immediate or general area. And as the water temperatures begin to sore, so will the redfish. They’ll sore to the water’s surface in a fury, revealing themselves more and more prominently each day as they prey off of the surface-roaming pods. Redfish are believed to be creatures of strong habit and routine, so if you are successful in pinpointing their gathering area this year, you could very well find them in, or near to, that same locale next summer. If our top water results over the recent couple weeks are indications as to what lies in store for us for the next couple months, then my American Express Card shall now become my favorite colored Super Spook Jr or Skitterwalk – I’ll never leave home without ‘em!


----------

